# please help 10dpt 5dt brown discharge



## beckybooandjl (Jun 9, 2012)

I started last night with a brown discharge TMI i know i am 11dpt 5dt today and still have it i now have just started with cramps feeling so down and upset is this the dreaded AF on her way? I had 2 blasts put back and my OTD is tuesady. Any help or advice would be good thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi there. I didn't want to read and run but I don't know if I can be a lot of help.

In pregnancy terms brown blood is old blood and usually absolutely nothing to worry about. It could be from implantation taking a while to make its way out- hence the colour. It could be a result of something you did o er the last few days (I aware mine was from vigorous hoovering!)

Cramps are neither good or bad at this stage. It can mean af, though equally it can mean embryo snuggling in.  The best advice i can give you is to stay strong and positive. You still have a good chance that both these symptoms are pregnancy and worrying and stress is only going to make you unhappy. 

I will keep my fingers crossed fir you x x


----------



## beckybooandjl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you for replying you have made me feel better 2 more sleeps and i will know xxx


----------



## Smith8450 (May 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone  

I'd like to join this group too please! I'm new to FF's and am currently 12dpo. My test date is meant to be this Sunday 22nd  but today, for some reason, I am finding it so hard to not let taking the test rule my every thought! 
It is so hard to resist the temptation to test early, you hear so many conflicting stories! It is literally all i've been able to think about hence scouring these boards lol to find people in similar situation to me who understand!

I wish you all well with your journey's! Lots of love


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Smith8450,

I know exactly how your feeling I am also 12dpo and due to go for a blood test on Thursday to find out the result. This site really does help and makes the day go a little bit quicker.

I'm also tempted to test early but I think they give you a certain date for testing for a reason. 

Is this your first go at treatment?

Wishing you loads of luck for your test on Sunday xx


----------



## Smith8450 (May 29, 2012)

Hello Jomo20  

Yes this is our 1st attempt at icsi. We have been ttc, this time for nearly 5 years! 
We are lucky enough to have a 5 year old daughter who was conceived naturally even though we were told we would never have children naturally and have to have ivf with icsi!
Unfortunately you don't hear of many people winning the lottery twice and with my age now on a slippery slope (36) we have opted to have the icsi. 
Good luck to you with your test date! You are testing earlier than me though. I wonder why they give people different dates to test? x


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Smith8450,

This is also my first IVF attempt. We have been ttc for 4 years!! I'm not sure why they are testing me so early, although I have been told that a blood test is able to pick up the smallest levels of HCG compared to a HPT. 

Good luck for your test x


----------

